# Do PKs Count?



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I know VTs and DeTs can't be in USA shows, but what about PKs? I heard anything without a 180* caudel is a major fault and isn't going to win. I have a PK so I wanted to see if there's an actual diagram that shows proper form. xD
Help, please?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes. A symmetrical PK can be shown but an Asymmetrical PK without a 180 degree spread wouldn't do well


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

So 1/2 of the PK's caudel has to match the other half?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Huh? Search up on google the difference between Symmetrical (Shortfin HM) PK, Asymmetrical PK, and Traditional PK. Also by Symmetrical PK, I meant Traditional PK on that item post. Sorry


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry, I was thinking of symmetry too deeply. xD I'll search it up right now..


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Normal asymmetrical pks must have 180 degree spread?
Does wild count?Because most of the asymmetrical pk here are not 180 degree.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes any PK are ok for shows but as long as it meets IBC Standards. You have 3 types of PK groups, which are Traditional, Asymmetrical & Symmetrical 

*TRADITIONAL:*









*ASYMMETRICAL:*









*SYMMETRICAL:*


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Aren't asymmetrical PKs just HMPKs? Traditionals aren't due to their caudel and symmetricals have different dorsals.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

asymmetrical are HMPK, traditional are PK. but terms get thrown around quite often though and it kind of blurs the lines.

the example above even the ones listed as "traditional" are actually more of an HMPK with a poor caudal than a traditional. Traditional is more along the lines of a wild with a more spade shape tail and less symmetry matching dorsal to tail.

Not sure how important the "perfect D shape" is in an asymmetrical as my boys have done extremely well in shows and have the more rounded caudal edge similar to traditional example "A" there. 

Wilds have their own separate class.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Why does my traditional pk don't have 180 degree spread?


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Fabian said:


> Why does my traditional pk don't have 180 degree spread?



-Traditional PK have much more of a round caudal then a 180 D shaped caudal 
-They also have a sharper pointed anal while a Asymmetrical has no pointed anal other than a slope.
-Symmetrical is whats called a Short-tailed HM, Still must have that round standard shape but in a shorter tail 


TRADITIONAL PK:









AYSEMMETRICAL PKNot my fish just a example)


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

I seem to have a hard time distinguishing between a traditional & asymmetric PK. 

Going to go try to take a good side-profile of my plakat and have someone on this thread tell me what mine is...


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

He looks like a Asymmetrical Salamander Male HMPK


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Junglist said:


> He looks like a Asymmetrical Salamander Male HMPK


I think asymmetrical is the correct classification for mine. His caudal fin does not come to a point like the traditional PKs. 

So I am still pretty new to all the terminology...what counts as 'butterfly' and what counts as 'salamander' PKs?


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

IMO I think they are both the same, well kind of. I think Salamanders blends in more with Lavender w/ white band and Butterfly could be any color with white band. Like I said I could be wrong I'm just giving you what I know. Maybe Mo knows be works with Salamanders


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

You can show any fish, but it will not class unless there are enough entries, otherwise they class in under a different fish and it does not show well. They always base the different classes on the entries at the show.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Pulokoff - do you carry any female purple salamanders HMPK? I am looking for good HMPKs for my sorority tank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't hardly tell them apart. Lol


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I have some Pink Salamander HMPK's. also..... A salamander has a small white band on all of the fins including ventrals, butterflys have a 50/50 split of two different colorson the fins inlcuding pectorals


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I noticed the first three examples of traditional PK provided by Junglist appear, to my admittedly poor eyesight, to have 2-ray branching. The asymmetrical PK and symmetrical PK obviously have 4-ray. Is this a consideration?

The example provided above is 4-ray and is labeled traditional. 

(I really need to join IBC and get a rulebook.)


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Traditional Caudal - The caudal fin may be either spade shaped or rounded. If spade-shaped the point should be at the midpoint of the fin. A caudal spread of 180° is preferred, but differs from the requirements for other show Betta and for other plakat classes in two respects. First the edges of the caudal fin are expected to be rounded rather than shaped in the configuration of the letter D. Second, the 180° caudal should not be achieved by greater than primary or secondary branching of the caudal fin rays. Thus the caudal spread in a traditional plakat is achieved by an increase in the volume of tissue between rays rather than by an increase in fin ray branching.



Hallyx said:


> I noticed the first three examples of traditional PK provided by Junglist appear, to my admittedly poor eyesight, to have 2-ray branching. The asymmetrical PK and symmetrical PK obviously have 4-ray. Is this a consideration?
> 
> The example provided above is 4-ray and is labeled traditional.
> 
> (I really need to join IBC and get a rulebook.)


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Option said:


> Pulokoff - do you carry any female purple salamanders HMPK? I am looking for good HMPKs for my sorority tank.


Yes we should have some coming up in the next month.


----------

